# Bedtime for the lil ones



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

does anyone close their goats in their shelter at night


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

I close my barn door every night now that I have kids. Before the kids, I just closed it when it was very cold.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I do. I let mine out in the morning and put them back in the barn before dusk. I don't have fencing to keep them on the property yet, so I have to put leash cables on their collars and tether the other end to an antique iron wagon wheel.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't but I know others do. I think it depends on your situation. Not that cold here and few animals that can over the fence to attack them. Rocks make it impossible for anyone to climb under the fence. So I don't worry about the goats at night.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I move my goats out into thier paddock during the day, has a little shelter in it and then at night they go inside the barn, parts of the barn are heated but the part they sleep in is not although it never gets much below 45, so I never worry about them at night, which is a nice relief.


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

I am thinking about doing just that to reduce the chance of nighttime predators being able to get at em. Originally we were planning on a three sided shelter.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I always close mine up for the night. They have a huge fenced in area and the fence is buried but I still close them up.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We shut in the babies, but we have started just leaving it open and letting them go in or out at will. Over here stray dogs are more of a threat than coyotes.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I do...I am more worried about teenagers than anything else. Being in a small town and all the "cool" kids know there are goats here. Don't trust them not to get bored some night.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

MOgoatlady said:


> I do...I am more worried about teenagers than anything else. Being in a small town and all the "cool" kids know there are goats here. Don't trust them not to get bored some night.


Ugh, I know that feeling. We have to watch out for our goats during Halloween. I keep the lights on and watch them, don't want some punk taking off with my goats as a prank or whatever.

Of course I'm a teenager too -- just not a goat-stealing punk :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I shut mine in the barn at night , I dont need to worry about predators here , we only have fox . But I wouldnt want them exposed to the night regardless. Just how I feel. My horse was always in her stall at night.
I feel they are safe and they know they are safe , so I can sleep better.

I dont think I have any punks to worry about , but there are few that know they would have one of the GSD on their tail in a heartbeat.
So I doubt they would try anything. And maybe the police cars in the driveway every now and then deter them ( hopefully )


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

MOgoatlady said:


> I do...I am more worried about teenagers than anything else. Being in a small town and all the "cool" kids know there are goats here. Don't trust them not to get bored some night.


Teenagers can be a problem and I am so glad I don't have this worry. First, tiny town is 15 miles away. 2nd, there are hundred's of goats between me and town. 3rd, lots of goats in people's yards right in town. Just not an issue here and I am glad. As for animal preditors, they don't worry me either. Why go to all the work to climb a 5 foot fence for 3 goats (or an 8 foot fence for baby goats) when their are hundreds of goats living out on the range nearby for the picking. What worries me the most is illegals. I am not far from Mexico and I know for a fact illegals travel accross this land heading for Dallas and farther north. Mexicans love cabrito and someone here illegally traveling north is most likely hungry. All kids given to me are kept in a 10by10 foot dog kennel located right outside my dining room window. We padlock it at night. Someone could lift it up if they really wanted to steal a kid. But least the padlock makes it a bit more work to get to the kid.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Ugh, I know that feeling. We have to watch out for our goats during Halloween. I keep the lights on and watch them, don't want some punk taking off with my goats as a prank or whatever.
> 
> Of course I'm a teenager too -- just not a goat-stealing punk :laugh:


Lol holloween I probably checked on them 10 times throughout the night. Now, in defense of our neighborhood teenagers, I have not had any issues at all with them, including a couple who cut through our property regularly on their route to and from school. Teenagers are not really bad, and I hope I am not insulting any. Doesn't keep me from worrying though


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wish I was a teenager again  
NOT !


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Mine are only out when I am home-I have had too many goats and livestock stolen so they are behind locked doors


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

We don't close our goats in at night. They pretty much just put themselves up. We do have fencing and a dog, so predators are not a problem. Out goats automatically go in at night, but a lot of the time when the nights are pleasant they decide to stay outside [still close to the barn though]. I like them having this freedom to be outside as much as they like, I think it's healthier for them; and believe me they know when they need to go inside. Pretty smart little critters those goats are


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

animalfamily said:


> We don't close our goats in at night. They pretty much just put themselves up. We do have fencing and a dog, so predators are not a problem. Out goats automatically go in at night, but a lot of the time when the nights are pleasant they decide to stay outside [still close to the barn though]. I like them having this freedom to be outside as much as they like, I think it's healthier for them; and believe me they know when they need to go inside. Pretty smart little critters those goats are


I'll have to keep my goats penned in a corner of my yard to keep them out of the garden and my other plants. Should I put a LGD (Livestock Guard Dog) in with them at night, if I don't close them up. I am worried about coyotes.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, my boys get locked in their barn every night...for all of the reasons above.
Although, now that they're older, 7 months old, they would rather stay out in the pen and play in the dark.


----------



## blackjackstables (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't close my goats in at night. I have 2 very trustworthy 2 year old Great Pyrenees LGDs that protect my goats day and night. We have not seen a strange dog or coyote, fox, weasel, in here since we got them. We hear the coyotes at night but nothing comes near.


----------



## mcharvick (Dec 4, 2012)

I built a nice barn for my goats. The weather has been warm lately here in Texas, but we have coyote's and afraid if I dont put then in there barn, they could be in danger even tho there is a fence to protect them, I just never know bout those coyotes..


----------



## mcharvick (Dec 4, 2012)

I wish I had a Great Pyrenees.!!!!


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

Ya'll are great!
Thanks so much for the input.


----------

